# Craftsman Rebuild and throttle issue question



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys. been working on a free 536.855471 trac blower for a while now. I have done the following:
1. Removed housing from engine frame. Repainted housing and all parts.
2. Removed auger shaft from auger and gear box...had to use a 50 ton press...which shot the shaft across the shop!!!
3. Cleaned and regreased the gear box, new bushings and seals
4. Did the belt mod to the auger blades
5. New belts
6. Ground down valves to get right clearances
7. New head gasket (now around 90 psi)
8. Degreased and cleaned chain drive and greased appropriately

BUT...here is my problem....the carb and the throttle. The carb I just can't get the right rebuilt kit for it seems. The damn thing must of had water in the gas and there was SO much powder in the carb it was scary when I went to change it. Anyways, I got it running, but it drips full from the main throttle screw, not sure why other than wrong kit? Also, the return spring on the carb is messed up I think, not sure where the lower spring tab attaches.

MY other problem is the throttle. It does nothing. See video

Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

kits for tecumseh carbs are essentially universal. Did you use a bowl nut gasket?

Tecs are spec'd for 3600RPM Max but I typically set them to no higher than 3500 (measured when its warm). 

is the idle speed screw at the top of the carb pinning the throttle butterfly open? It looks like the spring is fully compressed.


----------



## ToddT (Dec 31, 2019)

Dpregs said:


> Hey guys. been working on a free 536.855471 trac blower for a while now. I have done the following:
> 1. Removed housing from engine frame. Repainted housing and all parts.
> 2. Removed auger shaft from auger and gear box...had to use a 50 ton press...which shot the shaft across the shop!!!
> 3. Cleaned and regreased the gear box, new bushings and seals
> ...


----------



## ToddT (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies, not sure why I didn't see the notifications. I picked up another carb kit because the stens one just didn't seem like it was fitting right, it seemed like everything was too large. I am going to put the new kit in once it is delivered and go from there. While I have it off I will take some better pics, I am not sure I have the throttle plate spring in the right position.

As for the throttle control, it is doing nothing. I will spray the crap out of it with pen oil and give it another go.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

that powder/sawdust you found is what happens when ethanol evaporates and eats up the alloy. while you can clean the carb you are better off buying a new one off amazon or e bay as they sell for about the same price as a good repair kit. 
the kits be careful that you install the new green needle seat in the correct direction, if it's wrong the carb will leak as that little green rubber is tapered as to how it sits, wrong the needle fails to close over filling the bowl. leak!


----------



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

So I think that I had the throttle plate spring a little too tight (I wound it an additional time I think) because I took it off and redid it and now it works fine. 

Here is a little video and one question at the end. Where can I find the part that attaches to the housing and the auger brake goes into (part number: 584809).


----------

